# Black fork for white... Lets trade...



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

So I developed a very thin crack in my 2010 S2 fork. I took it to my LBS where I purchased the bike... We could not decide if it was a crack or not so we email the pic's to Cervelo and they could not tell ether. So to be on the safe side they sent me a new fork... I was super excited because I love new stuff. Well when I went and looked at the bike it was the fork from the black S2 and not the white one that I have. I told the LBS that I was kind of disappointed that it was not like my old fork. They said Cervelo will send whatever they have in stock atm.

So if anyone has the black S2 and got the white fork lets talk, I would love to trade you.


----------

